# Kleines Problem mit Galeon

## Lasker

Wie gesagt: Nur ein Problemchen, aber nicht ganz leicht zu beschreiben; daher versuch ich's besser im deutschen Forum.

Ich benutze das Programm 'scid' um mir Schachpartien im .pgn - Format anzusehen.

Das funktioniert soweit auch hervorragend, sowohl in Nautilus als auch in Mozilla: Linksklick auf einen .pgn Link bzw. Datei in Nautilus, scid startet mit geöffneter PGN-Datei. So sollte es sein.

Nicht aber in Galeon! Hier kann ich in 'MIME-Typen' angeben, was ich will: Beim Klick auf einen .pgn Link komme ich immer in das Menu 'Speichern / Andere Hilfsanwendungen betrachten' wobei ich es schon seltsam finde, dass Galeon den Link immer als application/gzip interpretieren will, auch wenn ich die gleichen Einträge (in MIME-Typen) habe, wie in Mozilla oder 'File types and programs' (notwendig für Nautilus).

Wenn ich dann den Link manuel 'mit Hilfsanwendung' scid (mit oder ohne Pfad macht keinen Unterschied) öffne, passiert folgendes: Scid wird zwar gestartet, bleibt aber leer. Offenbar wird die Datei nicht übergeben. Noch seltsamer aber ist (und vielleicht liegt da der Hund begraben?), dass anschliessend ein neuer Eintrag in (Galeon's) 'MIME-Typen' entstanden ist: application/gzip, Helper scid.

Dieses seltsame Verhalten habe ich bis jetzt nur mit scid festgestellt: Andere Hilfsanwendungen funktionieren auch in Galeon.

Und hier die Preisfrage: Warum funktioniert scid wie erwarted in Nautilus und Mozilla, nicht aber in Galeon?

Wer die Lösung weiss, bekommt einen DWZ-Bonus von 65 Punkten!   :Laughing: 

----------

## citizen428

Ich kann dir zwar leider bei deinem Problem nicht helfen aber dein Nick kommt nicht zufällig von einem berühmten deutschen Schachspieler?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Im Leben werden Partien nie so unstrittig gewonnen wie im Spiel; das Spiel gibt uns Genugtuungen, die das Leben versagt.
> 
> Emanuel Lasker

 

----------

## g3kko

Klickst du die PGN-Links im WWW an? Der Web-Server schickt immer einen MIME-Type mit. Wenn der Server keine PGNs kennt, kann auch dein Browser damit nichts anfangen.

----------

## Lasker

@ g3kko

Siehst du meinen neuen Avatar? Das ist  Emanuel Lasker (Das Original)  :Wink: 

@citizen 

Auf deine Frage: Ja natürlich. Und du bist ganz sicher, dass du meinen Beitrag auch gelesen hast?

Warum glaubst du wohl, funktioniert das mit Mozilla (gleicher Link, gleicher Server)?

----------

## citizen428

Ihc glaub du hast die Antworten verwechselt. Ich war der mit der Lasker Frage, nicht g3kko...

----------

## Lasker

 *citizen428 wrote:*   

> Ihc glaub du hast die Antworten verwechselt. Ich war der mit der Lasker Frage, nicht g3kko...

 

Oh ja, nix für ungut.  :Embarassed: 

Trotzdem: Der "Preis" ist immer noch heiss!  :Wink: 

----------

## g3kko

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> Auf deine Frage: Ja natürlich. Und du bist ganz sicher, dass du meinen Beitrag auch gelesen hast?
> 
> Warum glaubst du wohl, funktioniert das mit Mozilla (gleicher Link, gleicher Server)?

 

Ja, ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen. Nur war daraus nicht ersichtlich, ob du deine PGNs mit dem Browser von einem Webserver oder lokal liest. Das macht schon einen Unterschied.

Ich habe auch ständig Probleme mit den Galeon-MIME-Types. Hast du schon versucht, die Gnome-MIME-Types zu editieren (GNOME Control Center / Document Handlers / File Types and Programs)? Die anderen Browser lesen /etc/mailcap.

Gruß

Gekko

----------

## Lasker

 *g3kko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ja, ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen. Nur war daraus nicht ersichtlich, ob du deine PGNs mit dem Browser von einem Webserver oder lokal liest.

 

Wirklich nicht?

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das funktioniert soweit auch hervorragend, sowohl in Nautilus als auch in Mozilla: Linksklick auf einen .pgn Link bzw. Datei in Nautilus, scid startet mit geöffneter PGN-Datei. So sollte es sein. 
> 
> 

 

Die einzige andere Möglichkeit, die mir noch einfiele, wäre File abspeichern und dann mit scid aufrufen.

Meine Frage bezieht sich aber auf Galeon: Was hätte der in dem Fall damit zu tun?

Ist aber auch egal, ich will hier nicht rumkrämern...

 *g3kko wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe auch ständig Probleme mit den Galeon-MIME-Types. Hast du schon versucht, die Gnome-MIME-Types zu editieren (GNOME Control Center / Document Handlers / File Types and Programs)? Die anderen Browser lesen /etc/mailcap.
> 
> 

 

Jo, hab ich.

Hatte ich, nebenbei, auch schon erwähnt:

 *Lasker wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...auch wenn ich die gleichen Einträge (in MIME-Typen) habe, wie in Mozilla oder 'File types and programs' (notwendig für Nautilus).
> 
> 

 

Macht aber offenbar keinen weiteren Eindruck auf Galeon.

Das heisst, er bietet mir weiterhin (als Default) an, die Datei

abzuspeichern oder mit einer Anwendung zu starten.

Es geht um letzteres: File mit einer Anwendung direkt aus Galeon starten.

Was dabei passiert, hab ich schon geschildert.

Und, um es nochmal zu betonen:

Es funktioniert mit Mozilla!  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß

Lasker

----------

## g3kko

Du hast Recht. Ich bitte um Entschuldigung, ich war beim Lesen nicht ganz bei der Sache. Spätestens jetzt habe ich verstanden, was du möchtest  :Wink: 

Leider fällt mir zu deinem Problem keine Lösung ein. Nur noch zwei Dinge:

- Es gibt auch in Galeon selbst Einstellungen für die MIME-Types (die hast du bestimmt schon gesehen). Ich nehme an, daß diese Vorrang vor den Gnome-MIME-Types haben.

- Bei mir fragt er trotzdem jedesmal nach, was er mit einem MP3-Stream (*pls*) machen soll, obwohl alles richtig eingestellt ist. Ich habe inzwischen aufgegeben...

----------

